# Did we lose iPad 1 support?



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

I have an iPad 1, and have used it for almost 2 years to download and stream shows via my TiVo stream. Recently it has stopped working with the stream. If I try to rerun the setup, it finds the stream on the network but errors out during step 1 where it checks the software version. Each time I try, I get "Setup Problem" and the message "Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again." I have tried a variety of things such as rebooting the iPad and stream.

My iPhone and my wife's iPad mini still work fine.

It leaves me thinking that iPad 1 has fallen off the support matrix. Though iOS 5.1.1 is still listed as the minimum requirement.

The iPad is running the latest versions of iOS and the TiVo app that is available for it. Of course both of those are older versions since iPad 1 support from Apple is limited now. 

iOS 5.1.1
TiVo app 3.2.3
TiVo stream 19.1.7-01-6

Is anyone still using an iPad 1 successfully?

Thanks.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Just tried here, iPad v1 TiVo software on the iPad is 3.2.4(708871) and I was successful in streaming while home, I only streamed for about 30 second for a quick test.

-TL


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Reboot all of the networking hardware in the loop (switches, router, etc).

Heck, I'd reboot my Tivo(s) too, just to get a fresh start with everything.


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

Time_Lord said:


> Just tried here, iPad v1 TiVo software on the iPad is 3.2.4(708871)


Thanks Time Lord!

It turns out I did need a new version of the TiVo app. Apparently checking the App Store list of available updates is not enough.

It looks like when the latest version of the software is not compatible with your device, the app store doesn't show it in the list of available updates.

Fortunately if you try to have it to install the update anyway, it will offer to download the latest version available for your OS version. Which in this case took me from 3.2.3 up to 3.2.4, and that seems to have resolved the issue.

Too bad there doesn't appear to be an easy way to check if you have the latest version for your OS. Seems like it should have been listed as an available update.... oh well.

Happy camper now... Thanks again.


----------

